
Boeing loses big order for 737 Max aircraft - alltakendamned
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48899588
======
kediz
This might just be the beginning of a tsunami of cancellation of order. Even
if Boeing fixed the "software glitch" quickly to remove the FAA ban, the
damage on their good will has been done and it will take a considerable amount
of effort to restore the brand.

